# the cartoon laws of physics



## Nightingale (Oct 7, 2002)

http://funnies.paco.to/cartoon.html


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

cool got any other links like this one?


----------



## Roland (Oct 8, 2002)

All they need now are to show some examples to help clarify the terms to make them even funnier.

 

Course, they might need permission due to copyright laws.


----------

